# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Melocotoneros en Flor

## pablovelasco

Ya se acerca la primavera en Murcia!! en 1 mes o menos ya empieza la temporada de la hortaliza de verano!!!

----------

F. Lázaro (16-feb-2015),FEDE (15-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (15-feb-2015),HUESITO (16-feb-2015),Jonasino (15-feb-2015),perdiguera (16-feb-2015),REEGE (15-feb-2015),sergi1907 (15-feb-2015)

----------

